# New fish



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently purchased my first fish for my 40 gal FOWLR Tank. Its a false precula clown. He is only staying on one side of the tank though and wont go near the live rock or anything. Is this just because he is still getting use to the tank? He is a tank bred and at the LFS he was in a tank with about 10 others with nothing else in the tank so Im assuming hes probaly never seen live rock or anything. He eats like a pig and is swimming well


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's typical.My clowns may venture around the tank now and then, but for the most they chose a corner and that's where they hang.They will probably never venture into the live rock or caves though,it's not their thing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, they pick a spot in the tank to call home, and thats where they stay. He won't venture from there.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok cool great to know! Thanks guys


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sound like the fish is doing well


----------

